# Graphical representation of where the majority of your hard disk space is being used



## crazy pyro (Sep 30, 2008)

I had a program that showed me where my hard disk space was being used up, it showed the data in squares with different colours to distinguish between folders, it also displayed the path so you could delete any unwanted data in it. It was included on a PC Gamer UK demo disc about 2 years ago, I think it was in the issue with the Dark Messiah: might and magic cover.
I'm running low on HD space and would like to know what the name of program this is since I can no longer find the disk, otherwise could someone suggest an alternative peice of software?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Sep 30, 2008)

could it be treesize professional edition? i have it and its great


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 30, 2008)

I recall a utility like that back in windows 386, LOL!  Actually, even one in DOS.  I'm old...  

Anyway, poke around here in some free-ware/share-ware programs that might do what you are looking for:

http://downloads.zdnet.com/search.aspx?q=hard+disk+usage


----------



## Grings (Sep 30, 2008)

Sequoiaview?


----------



## oli_ramsay (Sep 30, 2008)

I dunno if this is what you are after:







It's called Raxco PerfectDisk and it's actually a disk defragmenter, here's a free evaluation of it: http://www.raxco.com/products/downloadit/perfectdisk_download.cfm


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 30, 2008)

Diskeeper has a pretty good visual as well and Im sure Diskeeper lite(free version) is still available


----------



## crazy pyro (Sep 30, 2008)

sequioa view was the one I was after, thanks to everyone who posted, now to clear out un-needed files.


----------



## Analog_Manner (Sep 30, 2008)

I prefer space monger.  The older versions from 2005 are better, but that is just my personal opinion.  It is fast and light.  Free too, if you are so inclined.


----------



## btarunr (Sep 30, 2008)

O&O10 is quite an investment.






Clicking on any of those blocks shows the list of files stored in them. As you can see, I need to defrag


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 1, 2008)

crazy pyro said:


> sequioa view was the one I was after, thanks to everyone who posted, now to clear out un-needed files.



Wow, THAT is one cool look at your HD space.  I downloaded it, analyzed and actually started to giggle like a school girl, LOL.

Way cool, I agree.

Edit: Honestly, it was game downloads, not p0rn!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 1, 2008)

oh man... i had one that was way better.... lemme find it.. brb.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 1, 2008)

http://windirstat.info/


----------



## Binge (Oct 1, 2008)

Hahaha, that is so cool Fit.  I'm playin around with that right now.


----------



## theJesus (Oct 1, 2008)

I haven't tried any of the programs listed other than Diskeeper Pro Premier, and I love it's automatic defragmentation.  Although I guess vista does that anyways, but I'm on xp.  That one fit posted looks pretty cool though.


----------



## theeldest (Oct 1, 2008)

*Treesize*

I'll second TreeSize.

Here's a screenie:


----------



## crazy pyro (Oct 1, 2008)

I'll have a play with windirstat but sequoia view does the job perfectly Thanks guys.


----------

